# bordercolor durch Grafik ersetzen



## gso (29. September 2004)

Hallo,

hab jetzt schon eine ganze weile gesucht und nix gefunden.

kann ich bordercolor in einer Tabelle auch durch eine Grafik ersetzen  

Beispiel:
<table border="1" bordergif="rps.gif">

Wer kann mir helfen


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. September 2004)

Nein, das geht nicht. Dazu benötigst du eine 3x3-Tabelle, in deren äussere acht Zellen die Hintergrundbilder eingebettet werden.


----------



## gso (29. September 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Muß ich mir halt was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Jantz (29. September 2004)

Kommt ja auch ganz darauf an, was das für ein Border werden soll!

Falls es nur 1 px scharzer border werden sollte, guck dich mal im CSS Forum um .

Gruß Jan


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. September 2004)

Du könntest......
das cellspacing der Tabelle auf den Wert der border-width stellen.

Der Tabelle gebe als Hintergrundbild das für den Rahmen, den Zellen gebe als Hintergrundbild ein Bild in der Farbe, welche dort als Hintergrund erscheinen soll.

Ungetestet...aber vielleicht einen Test Wert.


----------

